# wie am besten unterwasserbilder bearbeiten(die blaustichig sind)?



## hansdampf2280 (15. März 2007)

hallo,

gibts vielleicht eine seite wo beschrieben wird wie man am besten blaustichige unterwasserbilder bearbeitet werden (mit Photoshop)?
hab schon bischen rumexperimentiert aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich mit dem ergebnis nicht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de. 

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung), der du bei der Registrierung zugestimmt hast.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, was du schon probiert hast, aber mit der Farbbalance und einer Tonwertkorrektur dürfte die Richtung zumindest stimmen. Meistens hilft es auch die Rot-Töne etwas "aufzudrehen". Falls du möchtest, wäre es natürlich auch hilfreich uns das Ausgangsbild zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## hansdampf2280 (15. März 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.
Ich stell mal 5 Bilder mit rein (verkleinert)

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6641/test1jt3.jpg.
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/3769/test2zc4.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/3480/test3yd4.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/6963/test4cq7.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/6073/test5oi6.jpg

Hoff es sind nicht zuviele.

Das Problem ist hald das der Rote Kanal komplett fehlt. 

Was meint ihr,kann man aus solchen Bildern noch was rausholen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2007)

Wow, der Blaustich ist etwas stärker, als ich erwartet hatte. 

Bei einigen Photos wird es - denke ich mal - unglaublich schwer bis unmöglich die original Farben wiederherzustellen. Mit starkem Schrauben an der Farbbalance und der Tonwertkorrektur bekommt man zumindest etwas Zeichnung in die Photos. Für eine wirklich gute Lösung bin ich aber momentan geistig nicht in der Lage - der Tag war lang. 

Ich hoffe, dass dir zwischendurch jemand mit einem Geistesblitz helfen kann.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. März 2007)

Ich weiss nich ob das der ersehnte Geistesblitz ist, eher nicht ;(
Aber immerhin kann man ein bisschen was retten mit der selektiven Farbkorrektur. Dann hab ich oben auf Cyantöne gestellt und bei den Reglern erstmal Cyan rausgemacht auf ordentlich Minus und noch ein bisschen Gelb rein.
Vielleicht reicht dir das ja oder du probierst noch etwas rum und kriegst vielleicht auch was besseres hin =)

[Edit]
vielleicht auch noch unten etwas mehr schwarz.


----------



## hansdampf2280 (16. März 2007)

Ich glaub auch das man aus vielen Bildern nicht mehr sehr viel rausholen kann.
Hab aber auf der Adobe Seite was gefunden:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchan...1&extID=1042430&viewName=Adobe Exchange&avm=1

Ich weis aber nicht genau wo ich das hin kopieren soll bzw wie man es anwendet.
Kann mir das vielleicht wer sagen?

Auf meiner HP: www. unsere-reisen  de.vu


Hab ich unter Hurghada->Bilder->Tauchen schon Unterwasserbilder bearbeitet.
Aber bei den meisten bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden.
Aber immer noch besser als wären sie so blau. *g*


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. März 2007)

*.ATN-Dateien sind Photoshop-Aktionen und befinden sich normalerweise im Ordner ...\Photoshop\Vorgaben\Photoshop-Aktionen o.ä.. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Boromir (16. März 2007)

Hallo Hansdampf in allen Gassen,

wenn du die Aktion ausführst kommt sofort eine Meldung, das Background copy 2 nicht vorhanden ist. Du musst also die Ebenen umbenennen > Hintergrund Kopie 2 in Background copy 2 (weil die Aktion in engl. ist). Ich habe die Aktion mal probiert, die wirst du wohl nicht auf alle deine Bilder anwenden können, mir haben die Ergebnisse nicht besonders gefallen. Ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, das mir auch nichts besseres einfällt.

11:18 Uhr, war gerade im Zeitschriftenladen, da gibts ab heute die neue Docma, und siehe da eine kleine Hilfe. Um in sehr farbstichigen Bildern einen neutralen Grauwert zu finden macht man folgendes: neue Ebene mit 50% grau füllen und Modus auf Differenz. Einstellungsebene>Schwellenwert und den dunkelsten Bereich suchen, Shift halten und ins Bild klicken (Messpunkt). Fenster Schwellenwert auf Abbrechen und danach die Grauebene wieder löschen. Gradationskurve aufrufen und die mittlere Pipette wählen (Grau), auf Messpunkt klicken. Danach kann man noch mit der Tonwerkorrektur und/oder der Farbbalance experimentieren.

Noch was zu einem anderen Thema, wer solche Bilder wie in Galery 2 mag, der solte sich die neue Docma kaufen (6 Seiten Workshop>Step by Step)

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Uw-Psd (29. November 2008)

Hallo falls es noch Hilft.

Bild/Anpassen/Gleiche Farbe und dort auf Ausgleichen Klicken .

Der Farbstich wird Rausgerechnet und mit ein Wenig basteln lassen sich noch Akzeptable Bilder daraus machen.


MFG

Frank Michels

Uw-psd.de


----------



## Spelmann (30. November 2008)

Hier gibts ein erstaunliches Video Tutorial exakt zu diesem Problem:
http://tutorialbucket.googlepages.com/psextremecolorcorrection.html


----------



## ink (30. November 2008)

Leute, das Thema ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt!

Damit wirds zu gemacht.

mfg


----------

